
CAVE Language – a visual design language for contextual applications - lorendavie
http://www.cavelanguage.org
======
theaustinseven
The website is down, and no cached versions seem to exist...

~~~
mdaniel
The tl;dr is that it is attempting to reinvent parts of UML

The main page isn't cached, but at least one of the subpages is:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DzlZ_Bs...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DzlZ_Bs7My4J:www.cavelanguage.org/symbols/+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)
(maybe they had no-cache on the front page and forgot(?) on the symbols page)

That's too bad, because I would have wanted to see this one:
[http://www.cavelanguage.org/language-
specification](http://www.cavelanguage.org/language-specification) (one need
not click, it's the same "application error" page)

